# Shawn K's new system for wifey.. 09 Civic with a/d/s/ love :-)



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys..

Well the weather finally warmed up a couple months ago and I was left with the dilema of trying to finish the Accord, or start and finish a system for my wife. Even though the Accord isn't finished cosmetically, the system itself has been running like a champ so onto the wife's car it is..... You all know the saying right "HAPPY WIFE = HAPPY LIFE "

So the goals for the system were really pretty straight foward. This is by no means any sort of competition level system. It's just something to provide better performance than what came stock. 

I also wanted to use up some of the gear I have had just laying around. As of right now they system is comprised of a Pioneer AVX-H2500BT head unit (the only "new" piece of gear used), one pair of a/d/s/ 345is component speakers running actively off of four channels of an a/d/s/ PH30.2, and finally a single a/d/s/ A12s.2 running bridged of of the final two channels of the PH30.2 

We'll start with the boring stuff first I guess 

I didn't take too many pics of all the wiring and what not but here are a few anyway:





Originally I was going to keep the factory HU in place so here's the remote-lead ralay that I had installed a while back.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's the oem HU:







I wanted a "cleaner look in the dash than what Metra or others offer for dash kits so I decide to go with an oem bezel which is used for the Navi option from Honda. This meant that I had to make my own brackets for the Pioneer DD which I did using 3/16" abs.

Here is the deck I'm referring to... this thing is fantastic for the $$ imo



and the oem bezel:







and here's the fabrication for the brackets:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Why not buy the dash kit for the OEM Bezel that you bought??


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

The oem opening is a little larger than an after market DD so I had to fill it in with a trim ring:





So has anyone else done this to their kitchen table when working on an install???


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> Why not buy the dash kit for the OEM Bezel that you bought??


You ask "why not", but I ask "why" when I can make my own brackets and save $20


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is the oem speaker which I gutted in order to utilize the mounting flange. I basically made a baffle using 1/4" abs which I ca glued to the abs oem speaker frame. It really works quite well and as an added bonus, it seals to the door panel perfectly.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Tweeter pods for the upper door trim


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

So the a/d/s/ amp worked well, but she was in pretty rough cosmetic shape. I figured I'd give her a new finish (after removing the factory powder coating)

Here's what she looked like before:



After 1 coat of "Air Craft Remover" and a quick sand with a wire brush:



2nd coat



3rd coat



4th and final coat



and a quick once over with a scuff pad and some acetone... I've always loved raw aluminum finish 



The internals didn't really need anything but I did apply new heatsink compound and Kapton tape



I then gave the amp a good clear coat over the raw aluminum and applied a fresh new a/d/s/ logo that a local print shop took care of me.

I personally like the look better than the original


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Lots of fabrication pics coming later tonight! Stay tuned!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks fantastic!! Can't wait to hear this or the Accord, which ever you drive down


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work Shawn,she's gonna love the HU.I have the X4500BT in my Accord and simply love it.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was hoping you would post this build. Nice work as always.

Now get this done so you can restore my ZPA's 

TTYS


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This is a ShawnK build. I'm subscribed because if he crimp caps 2 wires together somehow he does it with style.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome job so far! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

the amp refinishing is awesome. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you ask me, that's the nicest looking A/D/S amp I have seen. Great idea!

[/COLOR]


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

right on dude!

looks really great so far 

ADS logo is a real nice touch


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> If you ask me, that's the nicest looking A/D/S amp I have seen. Great idea!


I agree with Glenn, nice upgrade. Makes me want to strip some of my old amps and try this.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

excellent job on that amp. gives me some ideas for an old kenwood i have lying around...


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> Looks fantastic!! Can't wait to hear this or the Accord, which ever you drive down


Thanks buddy! Can't wait for the visit. We'll definitely be bringing the Accord. It's just a much nicer ride. I've missed it over past couple of months lol



strong*I*bumpin said:


> Nice work Shawn,she's gonna love the HU.I have the X4500BT in my Accord and simply love it.


No doubt! It's been several years since I've been out of the industry. I can't believe how much the price has dropped on these nice decks. This thing would have easily been $800+ back when I was working :surprised:

Thanks for the compliment!



edouble101 said:


> I was hoping you would post this build. Nice work as always.
> 
> Now get this done so you can restore my ZPA's
> 
> TTYS


Thanks Eric! The system is done.. finally. I'll finish up this build log by the end of the night. I'll pm you soon regarding the ZPA's 



Notloudenuf said:


> This is a ShawnK build. I'm subscribed because if he crimp caps 2 wires together somehow he does it with style.


HaHa! Well thanks man! :thumbsup:



bigbubba said:


> Awesome job so far! Can't wait to see the rest.


Thanks Kelly! Can't wait to see the Power 650's up and running in your install 



req said:


> right on dude!
> 
> looks really great so far
> 
> ADS logo is a real nice touch


Thanks Andy! Can't wait to meet you in person bud!

And thanks to everyone else for the comments. I like to see this Va. group chiming in! I'm sure I'll be meeting you all face to face in the near future 

More pics coming soon.... the good stuff


----------



## Frequency (Nov 29, 2011)

Sub'd, hanging out for the next round of pics


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Sub'd, hanging out for the next round of pics


HaHa! Well here you go my man 

Let's get to the good stuff!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is the foundation for the amp rack:


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Man Oh Man don't I wish I had used this stuff back in my hay day. It's well worth the $$ in my book. I'll definitely be using more in future projects!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

More two part foam fun 



First pour after mixing



after roughly 30 seconds:



and a minute


3-4 minutes and you can sand!!! I absolutey LOVE IT!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

More foam back in the corners there:


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so I didn't take as many pics as I should have so we're going to jump ahead just a little here.. sorry lol.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

MORE FOAM... HELL YEAH


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

The majority of the finish is going to be dark gray trunk liner for its durability. Even though the Accord is larger, this is still our grocery getter :laugh:







[


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. That looks sweet. I've got 2 Sony XM-2100g's (bare aluminum finish) and and XM-5046 (silverish finish) that I was thinking of stripping and having powdercoated flat or satin black and re-silkscreened. The a/d/s decal looks sweet. What kind of clear did you use? Might consider paint and decals for mine. lol

Jay


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Soooo since it was 100+ outside when I was doing the wiring for the amp, this is all I took for a picture of the process hahaha!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn man! Maybe when I send you my other amp to fix, I'll send my car up with it for you to work on. Nice job!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Wow. That looks sweet. I've got 2 Sony XM-2100g's (bare aluminum finish) and and XM-5046 (silverish finish) that I was thinking of stripping and having powdercoated flat or satin black and re-silkscreened. The a/d/s decal looks sweet. What kind of clear did you use? Might consider paint and decals for mine. lol
> 
> Jay




Thanks man.

For clear I used Duplicolor Wheel paint. Works like a champ


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Damn man! Maybe when I send you my other amp to fix, I'll send my car up with it for you to work on. Nice job!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:thumbsup:


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's the work for the subwoofer grill:













Inner Plexi


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Show'n some love for OSS.. only a couple pics here as I don't want to ruin the surprise (inside joke)









ok ok.. That's enough


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Wub Wub Wub





Getting VERY close now!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I just finished up the last detail today with the 3/8" aluminum rods.. sanded and clearcoated to match the amp


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

dude.

that.

is.

gorgeous.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Shiny night time effect


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

shwan. i mean ZERO disrespect - because that **** is on ****ing point.

there is only a SINGLE thing i saw that bugs me, and you prolly already noticed it - and i dont want to make you go insane - but this is what i saw.










the gap is not the same :uhoh:

but god damn that is pretty!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

req said:


> dude.
> 
> that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy!:thumbsup:


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

req said:


> dude.
> 
> that.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Holy **** that trunk is amazing. I jammed through this thread just to see whats next, now I need to go through more slowly to better appreciate the build process.

Did the wifey have any input on the trunk design?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

req said:


> shwan. i mean ZERO disrespect - because that **** is on ****ing point.
> 
> there is only a SINGLE thing i saw that bugs me, and you prolly already noticed it - and i dont want to make you go insane - but this is what i saw.
> 
> ...


Haha! Well if that's the only thing you noticed then I'm not going to complain.. To be honest, the gap that you pointed out doesn't bother me in the least... there are a hundred things I could point out that are far from perfect :blush:


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks good.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

astrochex said:


> My thoughts exactly. Holy **** that trunk is amazing. I jammed through this thread just to see whats next, now I need to go through more slowly to better appreciate the build process.
> 
> Did the wifey have any input on the trunk design?


Thanks man! 

She doesn't really care too much as far as cosmetics. As long as she still has a useable trunk then she's good. With this design I'd say she only lost 20% of useable space so all is good!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice job! Somebody had a fair amount of free time,all those little fantastic details add up to a lot of time.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

You sir have a great talent. Great job.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

OMG this turned out to be a show car.Simply awesome dude,hope wifey appreciates it.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Phenomenal craftsmanship!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice work!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you guys! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a sweet install. Great job!! I love all the details.


----------



## Rokusek (Apr 25, 2013)

I am not a fan of Civics by any means what so ever... Req showed me this thread last night, and as soon as I saw it was a Civic I wanted to walk away right then and there. But he made me stay and read and see what you did.

I must say that this build is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!

FORGET WHAT ANDY SAYS ABOUT THE GAP!!!

Very impressive!!!!

-PJ


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn thats some nice work


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Rokusek said:


> I am not a fan of Civics by any means what so ever... Req showed me this thread last night, and as soon as I saw it was a Civic I wanted to walk away right then and there. But he made me stay and read and see what you did.
> 
> I must say that this build is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!
> 
> ...


Haha! Well I've always been a fan of Honda (even before the whole tuner craze a decade ago). My first "brand new" car was a civic. I just like the reliability and no nonsense engineering. Yes, I was bitten by the whole tuner bug a while ago, but I'm well over it now lol. This civic makes a great commuter car since my wife works a good 30 miles or so away from home 

Thanks for your compliment!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

quietfly said:


> Damn thats some nice work


Thanks!!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Shawn do you think most aluminum heat sinks will clean up that way? I have a older MMATS 4160 that id like to clean up


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

quietfly said:


> Shawn do you think most aluminum heat sinks will clean up that way? I have a older MMATS 4160 that id like to clean up


Yeah man should be just fine. Powder coating should come off ok (whick I believe is what your MMATS is). I've never tried to strip an anodized heatsink though. I could be wrong, but I doubt the Air Craft Remover would remove an anodized finish (think Orion amps).


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Holy **** man, you NAILED that install! Thanks for sharing (and all the ideas I'm going to steal in the future ).


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

shawnk said:


>


I'm totally diggin' the raw look too! :thumbsup:


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Holy **** man, you NAILED that install! Thanks for sharing (and all the ideas I'm going to steal in the future ).


Right on!! And thanks!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is REALLY nice......I love it!!!!!

Your wife is a lucky woman!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ShawnK, Very nice job, sir!





Hey roku...


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Speechless...

You've given me a few ideas for mine (06 Si) and my brothers car (07 EX coupe). Mainly the tweeter mounting location. Brothers first though. I'm excited to tackle his though. We will be doing a IB setup with his. New territory for me.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

really nice use of materials - if you compete this would have mad points in use of materials and creative #s 

looks really good and i am a fan of the the old A/D/S stuff for may years


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

shawnk said:


>


Shawn, what is this blue material your using here?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Simply amazing, you can tell a lot of work and detail went into this project. Now where is that ADS P440 going in?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Shawn, what is this blue material your using here?


That is "low heat plastic" or "heat formable plastic"


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Simply amazing, you can tell a lot of work and detail went into this project. Now where is that ADS P440 going in?


She's gonna be tucked behind the seat to run some rear fill. I just ran out of time at this point, but I assure you she's going in 

Thanks again for selling the 440 to me


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you all for the compliments.. much appreciated!!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Just incredible!! I have a soft spot for the old school gear, so just putting the a/d/s speakers in the stock locations and amp on a board and sub in a basic box would be good for me. Attention to detail is second to none!

This is just over the top, WAY awesome!!  :rockon: :thumbsup:


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> Just incredible!! I have a soft spot for the old school gear, so just putting the a/d/s speakers in the stock locations and amp on a board and sub in a basic box would be good for me. Attention to detail is second to none!
> 
> This is just over the top, WAY awesome!!  :rockon: :thumbsup:


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Man nice install, which I could do something like this


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

WOW!!

Great job on that amp!!!!!


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

very well done.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking at the pics again I just realized how big the amp is.Nicely done sir.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Looking at the pics again I just realized how big the amp is.Nicely done sir.


Thanks guys!

Yeah, she's a pretty big amp


----------



## malcris (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for bringing my baby back to life....I can't believe how good it looks with a fresh coat of paint and a new logo. As always impressive work and attention to detail...I'm glad it went to a good home. and I can't wait to hear it...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Shawn has shared the pics and some video for me...I'm working on a vid now, it should be online in a few days :thumbsup:


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

malcris said:


> Thanks for bringing my baby back to life....I can't believe how good it looks with a fresh coat of paint and a new logo. As always impressive work and attention to detail...I'm glad it went to a good home. and I can't wait to hear it...


Yeah man. The amp is working out quite well! I'm sure we'll hook up again sometime and you'll get to see the car (and your old amp) in person 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> Shawn has shared the pics and some video for me...I'm working on a vid now, it should be online in a few days :thumbsup:


lol.. yeah, yet again BigD's helping me step into the 21st century lol!


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

B A D A S S ...


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Excellent work!!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

shawnk said:


> My first "brand new" car was a civic.


1st, EXCELLENT build!

2nd, your Accord is fughin' SPEECHLESS!

3rd, my 1st car period was a 1981 Honda Civic Sedan in 1986. It went from 4 6.5" Kenwood subs (blown by wife when she was in college) on the deck to 4 8" Blaupunkt subs on the deck WITH 2 15" Pyle 1540 subs IB (stolen in my 1st apartment's parking lot) to 2 12" Pyramid 1295 subs in a ported box until I donated the car to the Volunteers Of America in 1997 (a deal with the wife to buy my current 1996 Kawasaki ZX-9R before we moved into our 1st house). Mine was more of an orange brown than the one below. My father had the car painted with the factory rims in 1988. It was my step-mother's car. She gave me her 2000 Toyota Solara V6 with 79K miles last summer.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

BP1Fanatic said:


> 1st, EXCELLENT build!
> 
> 2nd, your Accord is fughin' SPEECHLESS!
> 
> 3rd, my 1st car period was a 1981 Honda Civic Sedan in 1986. It went from 4 6.5" Kenwood subs (blown by wife when she was in college) on the deck to 4 8" Blaupunkt subs on the deck WITH 2 15" Pyle 1540 subs IB (stolen in my 1st apartment's parking lot) to 2 12" Pyramid 1295 subs in a ported box until I donated the car to the Volunteers Of America in 1997 (a deal with the wife to buy my current 1996 Kawasaki ZX-9R before we moved into our 1st house). Mine was more of an orange brown than the one below. My father had the car painted with the factory rims in 1988. It was my step-mother's car. She gave me her 2000 Toyota Solara V6 with 79K miles last summer.


Thanks!!

Oh man... too bad you don't still have that Civic! That would be perfect for a nice old-school build!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I know, I (the wife) got 2 Punch 45's sitting in the basement collecting dust. Here is part of the heatsinks when our basement flooded from a bad sump pump in December. There are 2 Lightning Audio 12's in a bandpass in the coffee table I made for the 1st house. This is the 2nd house we moved into in 2009.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Bummer!!


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

WOW! Alot of hard work and details. Very very nice.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Enough with the install:laugh: How does it sound?


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW. great craftmanship


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

ShawnK's '09 Civic EX Coupe with old school a/d/s gear has been transformed into video...Thanks Shawn for sharing the pics and vid with OSS!

Watch on YouTube in 1080P HD

or embedded below:


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

This is all kinds of awesome Shawn. Great work.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!

And a huge thanks to BigD for making a great video of the car. Nice job buddy!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Shawn-

Thanks for reminding me of how supremely inferior my installation skills are. Ass.




Joking aside- That's some fantastic work, both in creative design and in execution. A quick question regarding the pour foam contouring. I also have the same material sitting on a shelf as I was intrigued by it and ordered some on my last FG order. Haven't gotten around to playing with it yet though but it looks pretty darn cool. When you sculpt your shapes with the cured foam, do you simply apply filler over the top and sand again or are you using FG Resin or some other material as a topper? I'm sure the foam needs structural strength to keep it shape once it's formed.


Thanks!

-Steve


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't mind saying it again lol, awesome work my man! 

I wish we lived closer so you could show me your tricks


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing install.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Shawn, your wife's car looks great. I love the quality of your installs and your attention to detail. You, sir, have more talent in one finger nail than most people who call themselves installers will ever have.

To come up with your designs, you have a true artists mind.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys. I apologize for not being able to respond as much as usual. We're currently in the south visiting family and I haven't had much free time for cool stuff




captainobvious said:


> Shawn-
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of how supremely inferior my installation skills are. Ass.
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve,

As far as the two part foam goes, it really depends on the density you use. The stuff I used for this build is 4lb density (the weight translates to how dense the foam is once it's catalyzed) The foam is actually quite rugged when cured, and it will certainly keep it's shape. You can certainly layer over it with fiberglass or body filler. I'd say if you're building a structural piece then yes, you'd want to reinforce it with some glass, but for installs I think most of us in the car audio world are using this stuff mainly for molding and shaping. It's just more viable to build up areas with this stuff as apposed to layering and layering Duraglas or something like that.... and it (the foam) sands like butter!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> I don't mind saying it again lol, awesome work my man!
> 
> I wish we lived closer so you could show me your tricks


Thanks Eric!! 

I can't remember exactly where you said you were in Pa, but we drove through the other day on our way down here to SC. Stopped somewhere just south of Scranton for dinner.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

vwdave said:


> Shawn, your wife's car looks great. I love the quality of your installs and your attention to detail. You, sir, have more talent in one finger nail than most people who call themselves installers will ever have.
> 
> To come up with your designs, you have a true artists mind.


HaHa! Thanks Dave, I wish it was talent, but it really just boils down to determination and literally years of failing and trying again to gain enough experience to execute (fabricate) what's in my head. It's been a long long road I assure you


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

shawnk said:


> Thanks Eric!!
> 
> I can't remember exactly where you said you were in Pa, but we drove through the other day on our way down here to SC. Stopped somewhere just south of Scranton for dinner.


I live in the Pocono area and work in Wilkes-Barre. Scranton is a short drive from both.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Great looking build man! With the foam did you find that you had to cut it first down to the rough size and then sand or did you just sand?

Great use of LTP by the way. What are you using for your curves? Just free hand then copy and mirror?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

mklett33 said:


> Great looking build man! With the foam did you find that you had to cut it first down to the rough size and then sand or did you just sand?
> 
> Great use of LTP by the way. What are you using for your curves? Just free hand then copy and mirror?


Thanks!!

For the foam... I did both. Sometimes I would cut away excess material with a hacksaw blade, and sometimes I would just grind it down with a coarse 36 grit die grinder or something similar. You can grind it down super quick, just be prepared for on hell of a mess 

For the curves... I can't say never, but rarely do I ever freehand. I have a ton of circular jigs from past projects. I made it a habit over the years of duplicating almost every circle I've ever needed to cut. So most curves are done with a spare circular jig, or multiple jigs using only a portion of the diameter. And yes, sometimes I make just half of a design/pattern and then mirror it. You can actually see this in one of the pictures for the fabrication of the subwoofer grill


----------



## Frequency (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking good again man, that turned out really nice.

Do you have any pics of the install in your avatar? are those some old RF amps?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Wow. What craftsmanship and creativity. 

Great job. Super work.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Looking good again man, that turned out really nice.
> 
> Do you have any pics of the install in your avatar? are those some old RF amps?


Yep! Three Punch 100ix's Here's the build log: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html

Thanks man!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

shawnk said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> For the foam... I did both. Sometimes I would cut away excess material with a hacksaw blade, and sometimes I would just grind it down with a coarse 36 grit die grinder or something similar. You can grind it down super quick, just be prepared for on hell of a mess
> 
> For the curves... I can't say never, but rarely do I ever freehand. I have a ton of circular jigs from past projects. I made it a habit over the years of duplicating almost every circle I've ever needed to cut. So most curves are done with a spare circular jig, or multiple jigs using only a portion of the diameter. And yes, sometimes I make just half of a design/pattern and then mirror it. You can actually see this in one of the pictures for the fabrication of the subwoofer grill


Thanks


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice video on OSS too!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

shawnk said:


> Yep! Three Punch 100ix's Here's the build log: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html
> 
> Thanks man!


Another great SK install!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

mklett33 said:


> Nice video on OSS too!


Thanks to BigD


----------



## Frequency (Nov 29, 2011)

shawnk said:


> Yep! Three Punch 100ix's Here's the build log: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html
> 
> Thanks man!


Sweet cheers, Often do a dig back through the logs in here but still manage to miss stuff.
Another nice install


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Holy **** this looks awesome.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

At first I thought the ADS amp looked great the way it was refinished, and then I thought it contrasted too much with the charcoal carpet... but when you added the light gray/blue accents it really came together and now it looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Chaos said:


> At first I thought the ADS amp looked great the way it was refinished, and then I thought it contrasted too much with the charcoal carpet... but when you added the light gray/blue accents it really came together and now it looks absolutely fantastic.


:laugh: Thanks! From the get-go, I was planning on doing some sort of aluminum accents to tie it all in with the amp...hence the alum bars


----------



## reno.sa (Mar 11, 2012)

A man of many talents....

Craftsman
Repairer and modifier of audio products 
Fabricator
Car audio installer

What else can you ask for from one person 

You should be doing this for a living and charging top dollar. 

Congrats great work......no mistakes on any of your builds all just perfect.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol, thanks man! My builds are definitely not perfect, but thanks for the kind words


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Man Shawn that's very impressive! I hope to hear it one day! 
You have put some time and effort into that! That's cool that you did that to your amp. When I decided to run the Lanzar Opti's in my car I had a couple that had some bad powder coat peeling. The Blue series was bad to do this. So I decided to do the same thing to those chassis. I saw the air craft remover need to pick up a can i used gasket remover worked well but very expensive. I thought about ether laser engraving/etching the lettering/logo/model in. Did you shoot it with clear after or go raw so you can re-brush the aluminum? I apologize if I missed the answer I was skimming a little too fast at times. 

So as I got to the end and the video my 12yr. old son walked in. He said wow that's awesome. He looked at a few more cars and liked it the best for sure. He then told me it was time to get to work on our car and be done with the temporary system! Thanks buddy he's calling me out now!   :laugh:

It needs to warm up quick. I guess I have work to do. LOL


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

SilkySlim said:


> Man Shawn that's very impressive! I hope to hear it one day!
> You have put some time and effort into that! That's cool that you did that to your amp. When I decided to run the Lanzar Opti's in my car I had a couple that had some bad powder coat peeling. The Blue series was bad to do this. So I decided to do the same thing to those chassis. I saw the air craft remover need to pick up a can i used gasket remover worked well but very expensive. I thought about ether laser engraving/etching the lettering/logo/model in. Did you shoot it with clear after or go raw so you can re-brush the aluminum? I apologize if I missed the answer I was skimming a little too fast at times.
> 
> So as I got to the end and the video my 12yr. old son walked in. He said wow that's awesome. He looked at a few more cars and liked it the best for sure. He then told me it was time to get to work on our car and be done with the temporary system! Thanks buddy he's calling me out now!   :laugh:
> ...


Thanks Chad!

With this one, I did clear coat the amp.

I think etching in the logos would be a cool/different idea. Do it, I'd love to see! 

I know it's cold now, but it won't be too long until you guys to get the warmer weather back... then yeah... get to work! I want to see those Optidrives that I put so much work into up an running in your ride bro


----------

